# Pacers need Hill to attack leading role



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> DALLAS – It remains a mutually beneficial trade for both sides, yet it could have been just a bit awkward for Indiana Pacers guard George Hill to watch his old team pulverize the one team his never could, and then see the player he was traded for, Kawhi Leonard, celebrated as the Finals MVP.
> 
> Hill, however, said nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> ...


http://hangtime.blogs.nba.com/2014/10/14/pacers-need-hill-to-attack-leading-role/?ls=nbahpsplit1


----------

